# Delrin source?



## Crankit (Jun 7, 2021)

Where can I get 3" Sq Delrin stock in Canada?

Cheers,

Wayne


----------



## PeterT (Jun 7, 2021)

sorry max 2" dia round
https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/mepages/delrinrod.php

I was hoping Ebay for offcuts but kinda spendy
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/293933881011?hash=item446fd316b3:g:O9sAAOSwKwNf7Nm1


----------



## Crankit (Jun 7, 2021)

PeterT said:


> sorry max 2" dia round
> https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/mepages/delrinrod.php
> 
> I was hoping Ebay for offcuts but kinda spendy
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/293933881011?hash=item446fd316b3:g:O9sAAOSwKwNf7Nm1



That ebay source isn't awful for what is available around here in BC! I'm going to swing by Northern Plastics here in town and see if I can get a piece of Nylon or UHMW and make that work.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 7, 2021)

Plastic is not cheap or necessarily light for shipping, unfortunately 12x12" min. Cut a corner off & Ebay the remains haha. I've used OLM. They ship via UPS but this is the one & only place I'm aware of where they eat some fees & you don't get dingered like all the other regular UPS shipments. What you ay at checkout is what you pay & fast delivery. But I'd guess a 40 usd trip minimum. maybe someone with a Mcmaster account could combine order. It would be best if you found a willing offcut dealer but I wouldn't know where to refer you.
https://www.onlinemetals.com/en/buy/plastic/3-uhmw-virgin-plate-natural/pid/15604


----------



## PeterT (Jun 7, 2021)

If the joint is not critical there are ways of laminating sheets together, but the adhesives are specialized for purpose. Most regular stuff will just not bond.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 7, 2021)

Try @kylemp 

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/plastics-for-sale.1528/


----------



## Crankit (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm surprised there isn't Acetal or Delrin suppliers in Canada! I might end up building the blocks out of aluminum.


----------



## francist (Jun 7, 2021)

I buy from Industrial Plastics here in Victoria — Acetal, Delrin, Nylon 6/6, UHMW, etc. They have a number of locations but I don’t know where you are, maybe there’s one close.

-frank


----------



## whydontu (Jun 7, 2021)

I‘ve bought it from McMaster Carr, but they only sell to businesses. They show 3”x3”x12”at about $100 US


----------



## Crankit (Jun 7, 2021)

francist said:


> I buy from Industrial Plastics here in Victoria — Acetal, Delrin, Nylon 6/6, UHMW, etc. They have a number of locations but I don’t know where you are, maybe there’s one close.
> 
> -frank
> 
> View attachment 15250


Bingo! I'm in the Shuswap and they have a store in Kelowna


----------



## Crankit (Jun 7, 2021)

whydontu said:


> I‘ve bought it from McMaster Carr, but they only sell to businesses. They show 3”x3”x12”at about $100 US


It might be worthwhile setting up an account with them for the items hard to get up here....I have a business account with CRA already


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 7, 2021)

Norwesco Industries sells Delrin

http://www.norwesco.ab.ca/products/industrial-foam-plastic/

Not right in your area, but they may ship to you.


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 12, 2021)

I find cut offs of good sizes around here at a chain of surplus stores. Uhmw, nylon, delrin, some other material that is heavier then aluminum sheets, strips, blocks normally by weight.
Local guys I’m sure know KW surplus, brantford and Cambridge surplus. There’s a couple other locations that I don’t frequent also.
I can alway take a look for non locals. Good excuse to visit


----------



## Canadium (Jun 12, 2021)

Redneck_Sophistication said:


> I find cut offs of good sizes around here at a chain of surplus stores. Uhmw, nylon, delrin, some other material that is heavier then aluminum sheets, strips, blocks normally by weight.
> Local guys I’m sure know KW surplus, brantford and Cambridge surplus. There’s a couple other locations that I don’t frequent also.
> I can alway take a look for non locals. Good excuse to visit



Actually it would be great if you could give us a heads up when they have a large selection in stock. I might make the trip all the way from Hamilton if I knew they had it. Don't know of anything comparable in Hamilton. National Surplus in Hamilton apparently closed its doors last year.


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 12, 2021)

I’ll check it out for sure. 
heads up if you take the trip brantford is a great store not a lot of plastic usually. Cambridge has more. KW normally has the most


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 12, 2021)

What does one use Delrin for?


----------



## Canadium (Jun 12, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What does one use Delrin for?



From Google "Delrin is used to manufacture parts that require increased stiffness, low friction versatility and greater dimensional stability.
Ideal for Industrial Applications, parts exposed to a moist or wet environment, such as pump and valve components, are especially appropriate. Other common uses include gears, bearings, bushings, rollers, fittings, and electrical insulator parts...."


----------



## Ian Moss (Jun 13, 2021)

I have 3x6x10 and 3x6x19 inches. Got anything interesting to trade?
I am pretty sure it is delrin (acetal) Not sure how to tell for certain.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What does one use Delrin for?



Here is another example. Anesthetic machines for veterinary use was when I first heard of Delrin years ago. 

https://www.acrylicart.com/portfoli...bers-for-the-medical-and-research-industries/


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 14, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What does one use Delrin for?


I’ve heard it referred to as ‘machining plastic’ apparently machines quite nicely unlike other plastics like nylon. I was under the assumption that it was made to be machined. Often heard it used for bushings and bearings


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 26, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Actually it would be great if you could give us a heads up when they have a large selection in stock. I might make the trip all the way from Hamilton if I knew they had it. Don't know of anything comparable in Hamilton. National Surplus in Hamilton apparently closed its doors last year.


I took a detour today to check out KW surplus and unfortunately must report they not only had no Delrin but had no other plastics. A small amount of plexiglass but nothing else.
Odd. They have always had lots  that for many years. 
Maybe the plastic shop they got it from went under.

they had blocks of wood in the rack they used to keep it in.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 26, 2021)

I’ve used it for calibration cylinders in a gas/liquid measurement system, since it’s easy to machine, holds tight tolerances, similar dielectric properties to Teflon, and doesn’t absorb water. Currently making a prototype multi-bit screwdriver using Delrin for the bit holder/handle, much cleaner to machine than ABS or PVC,  doesn‘t shatter when cold or when I drop it. Altogether really nice stuff to machine.


----------



## ducdon (Nov 17, 2021)

Norwesco in Calgary supplies Delerin. Not sure about sizes but I've got round stock in a range of sizes there.


----------



## Perry (Nov 22, 2021)

I've purchased it at Industrial Plastics and Paints in Calgary in the past.   I know they have locations in B.C.   I used to buy from them in Vancouver.


----------



## LenVW (Nov 23, 2021)

There is a source of Delrin in Kitchener.
Piedmont Plastics on Trillium Drive.
See the listing here.





__





						Delrin Suppliers Manufacturers | IQS Directory
					

Go to IQS Directory to easily find delrin manufacturers. These industrial suppliers make corrosion resistant, durable products which can be cut to the exact size your company needs.




					www.iqsdirectory.com
				




Spaenaur will also stock some types of UHMW.
LenVW


----------



## Aliva (Nov 27, 2021)

Not sure if these guys have Delrin but they do have a good variety. I've bought from them in the past fair prices and quick shipping








						Plastic Blocks, Rods, and Sheet for Machining | Plasti-Block | Canada
					

Canadian manufacturer of machine grade plastic blocks, rods, sheet, custom extrusions, and injection molded plastic parts. We offer ABS, Acrylic, HDPE, PVC, PC, etc along with products made out of 100% recycled plastics.




					www.plastiblocks.com


----------



## LenVW (Nov 27, 2021)

plasticblocks.com does have DELRIN. 
Use their ‘search window’ to look for  …   Acetal .

(DELRIN is a product name that Dupont Plastics has trademark’d).


----------



## guitarchitect (Dec 21, 2021)

Late to the party here but Plastic World in the GTA is a great source. Plasticworld.ca - only catch is you have to call or email to see what's in stock. A little cumbersome in today's world but they will cut to any size and have a lot of stock in both white and black.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 22, 2021)

One of our members @kylemp used to have some delrin cutoffs.  I dont know if still has any though.


----------



## Degen (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes I can likely get it, question becomes are you willing to price.  If you are stuck let me know and I'll try a few of my sources in the GTA.


----------

